# Questions about Pageant of Pigeons



## swasey (Sep 10, 2009)

I am hoping to make it down to the Pageant in San Bernardino this year, and I wondered if anyone knows about the show schedule. I can't figure out the info I need from the LAPC website... If I can only go on Saturday, is there still going to be plenty to see?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

swasey said:


> I am hoping to make it down to the Pageant in San Bernardino this year, and I wondered if anyone knows about the show schedule. I can't figure out the info I need from the LAPC website... If I can only go on Saturday, is there still going to be plenty to see?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


*Hi SWASEY, Saturday is the last day of the show,it would be best to arrive arounf 8AM there are some breeds that are still being judged. *GEORGE


----------



## swasey (Sep 10, 2009)

OK, thanks! I'm flying in to visit family on Thursday and Friday, so I probably can only do Saturday -- I'll definitely plan to be there early. Do people start removing their birds prior to the last day? And do you happen to have an idea how late on Saturday it stays open? Will there be vendors/booths in addition to the show pens? Sorry for the silly questions, but this is the first pigeon-specific show I've been to and I'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

swasey said:


> OK, thanks! I'm flying in to visit family on Thursday and Friday, so I probably can only do Saturday -- I'll definitely plan to be there early. Do people start removing their birds prior to the last day? And do you happen to have an idea how late on Saturday it stays open? Will there be vendors/booths in addition to the show pens? Sorry for the silly questions, but this is the first pigeon-specific show I've been to and I'm not sure what to expect!


*SWASEY, No, birds can not be removed until 4 M people can seart packing their birds at 3:30 pm so get there at 8am and I would say that you have time to see a lot of birds. What breed of birds are you most intrested in?I will be showing AMERICAN SHOW RACERS, ITALIAN OWLS,and SADDLS HOMERS. Hope to meet you * GEORGE


----------



## swasey (Sep 10, 2009)

Perfect! Yes, I hope I can meet you - good luck with the birds you are showing. I currently have a few pairs each of WOE tumblers, Birmingham rollers, and white homers but I've never met a pigeon I didn't like!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I should have some of my artwork on display there  I wish I could go and meet everyone though!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I should have some of my artwork on display there  I wish I could go and meet everyone though!


Where's your artwork going to be, Becky? I'll be sure to go find it if I know where to look. The Pageant is a BIG place.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*So .. Let's Get Organized Now ..*

Hey, folks .. let's try to figure out a way for those of us from Pigeon-Talk who are attending the Pageant to try and meet up. I will only be able to go for one day, but I know others will be there for the whole show. I was thinking we could bug Rena and ask her to be the keeper of who from Pigeon-Talk is there and where they are, but I know she is/will be super busy and that probably isn't fair to her. Anybody got thoughts/ideas?

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I should have some of my artwork on display there  I wish I could go and meet everyone though!


*Hi BECKY, I will enjoy your art work,as will many others * GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Where's your artwork going to be, Becky? I'll be sure to go find it if I know where to look. The Pageant is a BIG place.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

I'll answer this one as Becky won't know where it will be. We are having a show of pigeon art by contemporary artists this year as well as a section for artists under 18. It will be in the center of the building. They usually set up right about there. A friend and myself are co-ordinating the show this year.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hey, folks .. let's try to figure out a way for those of us from Pigeon-Talk who are attending the Pageant to try and meet up. I will only be able to go for one day, but I know others will be there for the whole show. I was thinking we could bug Rena and ask her to be the keeper of who from Pigeon-Talk is there and where they are, but I know she is/will be super busy and that probably isn't fair to her. Anybody got thoughts/ideas?
> 
> Terry


Didn't we decide on some kind of badge a couple of years ago so we could recognize who is from PT? We are going to have to design a Pigeon Talk T-shirt one of these days.

I will be there all three days. 

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

swasey said:


> I am hoping to make it down to the Pageant in San Bernardino this year, and I wondered if anyone knows about the show schedule. I can't figure out the info I need from the LAPC website... If I can only go on Saturday, is there still going to be plenty to see?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


*HI SWASEY, I will be looking for you on Saturday*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Okay .. I'll find Becky's artwork and all those of you who I know  I'll be wearing my ill colored Pigeon-Talk T-Shirt ..

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to be there for at least part of the Pageant. Look forward to meeting some of you. Look for the short, balding (but charming , somewhat chunky guy *(hey I'm working at losing it). 

Frank


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

About the t-shirts....I think I might have an idea.... But for now, it's a secret


----------

